# Honolulu/Waikiki Lagoon Tower 2 BR suite differences...



## NickTH (Aug 15, 2020)

We're currently booked 7 nights for our home week at Lagoon Tower 2 Bedroom (BR) for 7000 points.  It's city view.
2 Bedroom Plus (2BP & 2PL) are also available for 8400 points.  Besides being ocean/diamondhead views, Anyone knows the differences between 2BP & 2PL?
2 Bedroom Premier (2BX) avail for 9600 points, it's Ocean Front.

Any recommendations?
Worth the extra points for upgrading to Plus or Premier...?

Thanks,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 15, 2020)

HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information
					

Please limit this thread to only the detailed information on a HGVC specific resorts.      This can include affiliate information, resort maps, room codes or other specific resort information which TUG members going to this resort will find useful.    For discussion/commentary please use the to...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 15, 2020)

NickTH said:


> Anyone knows the differences between 2BP & 2PL?...Any recommendations?


The 'L's are lockoffs. The normal 2BRs guarantee you 2 beds (either twin or double) in the 2nd bedroom but the lockoffs can have a king or 2 beds.

The 2BR, 2RL, 2BP, 2PL, can all face toward Diamond Head (really into the buildings of HHV) or toward the city (really into the Marina and/or the Ilikai Hotel of Hawaii 5-0 fame). The 2BR and 2RL villas are just on lower floors. Usually you get a good peek of the ocean from either side of the lagoon tower. That said, I own a 2BP week and have been given a 6th floor villa that faced straight into the fronds of a palm tree but also a 23rd floor villa with good views of Diamond Head (and the rooftop luau).

The 2BX units are wonderful (I also own one of those) and give you an unimpeded view over the lagoon and marina out to the ocean. Also a nice view of the rainbow tower mural and the Friday night fireworks.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information
> 
> 
> Please limit this thread to only the detailed information on a HGVC specific resorts.      This can include affiliate information, resort maps, room codes or other specific resort information which TUG members going to this resort will find useful.    For discussion/commentary please use the to...
> ...


This sure be a sicky IMHO. Outstanding information and floor plans layout.


----------



## csodjd (Aug 15, 2020)

NickTH said:


> We're currently booked 7 nights for our home week at Lagoon Tower 2 Bedroom (BR) for 7000 points.  It's city view.
> 2 Bedroom Plus (2BP & 2PL) are also available for 8400 points.  Besides being ocean/diamondhead views, Anyone knows the differences between 2BP & 2PL?
> 2 Bedroom Premier (2BX) avail for 9600 points, it's Ocean Front.
> 
> ...


It’s a personal choice... but I go to Hawaii to see the ocean. We own an 8400pt OV and a 9600pt OF. Either is, to me, way preferable over a city view. I‘d at least upgrade to the OV if that’s available to you.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 15, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This sure be a sicky IMHO. Outstanding information and floor plans layout.




It is, I just provided the link for the OP.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 15, 2020)

NickTH said:


> We're currently booked 7 nights for our home week at Lagoon Tower 2 Bedroom (BR) for 7000 points.  It's city view.



Welcome to TUG 

An ocean/marina view is possible with a "garden view" 2 Bedroom (7000 points).  See the 2 bed GV" unit, shown in the lower left corner of the image below.

If an oceanview and/or high floor is important to you, just call the Lagoon Tower two weeks before your arrival and make a room request for a high floor corner unit on the Marina side. 

Here's a link to TUG Member Maverick1963  album of that room and view from the 10th floor (link). Hopefully since you're using your Lagoon Tower home week, they will place you on a higher floor 

You can find photos of the other HHV rooms on TUG Members Photo Albums
TUG Member Maverick1963 - https://55hawaii-timeshare-resale.blogspot.com/p/hgvc.html
TUG Member Dougp26364 - https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare
TUG Member Alwysonvac - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/with/72157623716277326

Have a wonderful stay.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 15, 2020)

Here are some photos of the view from the top floor corner unit (24th floor penthouse unit)
The higher floors in the Lagoon Tower have a partial view of Diamond Head. The second photo is looking straight down over the location of the Hilton Hawaiian Village’s Waikiki Starlight Luau.


----------



## NickTH (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome.
Thanks everyone for your tips.
We were able to upgrade to 2 BR Ocean Front, for a few more points.  It looks like there's 2 units at that ocean end.  Will both Ocean Front units have good views of diamond head?  
Thanks,


----------



## csodjd (Aug 15, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> If an oceanview and/or high floor is important to you, just call the Lagoon Tower two weeks before your arrival and make a room request for a high floor corner unit on the Marina side.


And if you have anything special going on — anniversary, etc. — in addition to being very nice and friendly when you call, be sure to let them know it’s a special visit. My wife is a magician. She gets their name, asks them questions about the weather, their family, etc., and basically pours on the charm. Don’t know if it matters or not, but we’ve been pretty ”lucky” with our room/floor assignments.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 15, 2020)

NickTH said:


> Awesome.
> Thanks everyone for your tips.
> We were able to upgrade to 2 BR Ocean Front, for a few more points.  It looks like there's 2 units at that ocean end.  Will both Ocean Front units have good views of diamond head?
> Thanks,


Depends on the floor.
High floor oceanfront rooms on the Diamond Head side may see it (room xx66). Rooms on the Marina side won’t (room xx67).

Here’s a view of Diamond Head from my 18th floor oceanfront room (room 1866). Other views from that room can be found under my photo album - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620916829447


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Depends on the floor.
> 
> Here’s a view of Diamond Head from my 18th floor oceanfront room. Other views from that room can be found under my photo album - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620916829447


Thank, for sharing those outstanding photos of Diamond Head. Maybe, next year we will be able to visit the Islands.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 15, 2020)

csodjd said:


> And if you have anything special going on — anniversary, etc. — in addition to being very nice and friendly when you call, be sure to let them know it’s a special visit. My wife is a magician. She gets their name, asks them questions about the weather, their family, etc., and basically pours on the charm. Don’t know if it matters or not, but we’ve been pretty ”lucky” with our room/floor assignments.


As a Lagoon Tower owner, I’ve been happy with my room/floor assignments as well. 

I believe they try to take care of Lagoon Tower owners. I never call when I‘m booked in an oceanfront room. When I have an oceanview reservation, the only nice and friendly request I make is Diamond Head side. I don’t go the extra mile by mentioning a special visit or engage in extra chitchat unless I’m booked on a RCI exchange .


----------



## CaliGirl08 (Aug 17, 2020)

By the way, you are allowed to ask for a free upgrade when you check in if available. The upgrade can only be one step up from the room you booked. Like I booked a 2bdrm city view at the grand islander and I got upgraded to partial ocean view.


----------



## NickTH (Aug 17, 2020)

Awesome.
These are great advice.
Yes, we back during busy holiday week, celebrating our 30th anniversary, now with adult kids & their spouses.
So wanna to get best avail room & views.
We weren't so concerned & very happy with being city view 2 BR owners when they're younger, but now sorta wants to upgrade to Ocean Front for this special occasion....


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 18, 2020)

Is HGVC Oahu closed now? 
I briefly checked online at the destination descriptions on my phone,
and some of them said TBD availability. Another said booking starting Sept 5.

TIA


----------



## frank808 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hilton Hawaiian Village is closed for TS and hotel stays. I got an email that said for local HGVC owners, Bay Club and Kohala suites were available to be booked for stays in Sept I believe. Not possible anymore for Oahu owners as TS on the island of Hawaii cannot be used for people doing their 14 day quarantine. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## BK2019 (Jun 9, 2022)

The lagoon tower 2BR units come in two configurations. 1 king with 2 twin beds and 1 King with 2 double beds. Does any one know if the mixture of twin vs double beds is even or skewed towards one of the bed sizes?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 9, 2022)

BK2019 said:


> The lagoon tower 2BR units come in two configurations. 1 king with 2 twin beds and 1 King with 2 double beds. Does any one know if the mixture of twin vs double beds is even or skewed towards one of the bed sizes?


Actually the extra bedroom can have either two twin, two double or a King.

The two bedroom units on the corners are A, B, G, H. The corners have *2 twin beds in the second bedroom*
The two bedrooms near the elevators D and K are lockoffs. The one next to the elevator (K) has a *King in the lockoff* and the one across the hallway (D) has *two doubles in the lockoff.*
The remaining two bedrooms (F and J) appear to have *two double beds in the second bedroom.

Keep in mind, you can only make a room request (it’s not a guarantee).*








*Room Numbers*
A is 72
B is 60
C is 61
D is 62 & 63 (lockoff)
E is 64
F is 65
G is 66
H is 67
I is 68, because of stairwell avoid this.
J is 69
K is 70 & 71(lockoff)

*Unit K: Studio lock-off with king bed (xx71)*





​




*Unit C: Studio lock-off (2 double beds)  (xx62)*






*Unit J: Two bedroom king + two doubles (non-lockoff)*






*Unit A: Two bedroom king + two twins (non-lockoff) located at the ends of the hallway (4 corners of the building)*


----------

